
Using sshuttle in Daily Work - 3131s
http://teohm.com/blog/using-sshuttle-in-daily-work/
======
grump_octopus
sshuttle is very useful when accessing instances in a private AWS VPC through
a bastion host.

Example:

    
    
      sshuttle -r user@bastion-host --dns 10.0.0.0/16

